# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Super Bowl 50 Predictions DEADLINE EXTENDED!!!



## Kevin

EDIT: ENTRY DEADLINE OPEN UNTIL MIDNIGHT JANUARY 15TH. 

Winners will receive the item I post a picture of before the end of the contest. It will be nice. To sweeten the pot, everyone who takes a guess also has to offer an item to the winner. There's no minimum on the size or value of the item you offer, but use your WB honor and don't offer a POJ just to enter the contest.

You get to enter only ONE Super Bowl Winner prediction. Your prediction will not count just because your guessed team may have made it there - they have to win.

In the possible (and likely) event of a tie, a single winner will be chosen at random by a trusted 3rd party (most likely @Kenbo since everyone trusts Canadians -- especially ours).


Good luck and start picking out your "entry fee"! 

P.S. I may tweak the rules a bit in case I missed anything but not significantly - you also do not have to post your donated item until you make your official guess.

P.P.S. I just found out that the NFL has done away with the Roman Numeral system for Super Bowls because the L doesn't look very cool . . . Super Bowl L . . . . I have to agree although I have loved the ones in the past. What looks more manly than Super Bowl XXVIII!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

I will be early- Seahawks- I do not watch football. But I agree with trusting the Canuck- Aye!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> I will be early- Seahawks- I do not watch football. But I agree with trusting the Canuck- Aye!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'll go in for an early win. I predict the team with the most points at the end of the game will win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bench1holio

I don't know too much about the NFL, but the way the Australian media rant on, Jarryd Hayne will single handedly win the super bowl himself!


----------



## ripjack13

LA Kings!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

I know it won't be my 9ers ...........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> I know it won't be my 9ers ...........



Ain't gonna be my Cowboys Texans or Raiders either lol. When I started this thread I told my wife most people who vote will have teams that have a chance, and that they will predict that team to win it. That's why most people lose money gambling - they bet as homies not as unbiased 3rd parties. I'm not voting officially yet because I don't have the picture of my entry wood but I will give a hint:

My guess will not be the Cowboys, Texans, or Raiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Won't be the aints either

New England vs Green Bay

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Won't be the aints either
> 
> New England vs Green Bay



Thats a good choice ......and if it happens, I would be a rootin fer GB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

manbuckwal said:


> Thats a good choice ......and if it happens, I would be a rootin fer GB



I'd be very surprised if the Belichick/Brady gang don't get to the Superbowl, but stuff can happen. I also hope they'll bring the trophy home, because (a) it's my home team, and (b) we get a lot of ads when they win and that's good for my job longevity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

If the Cowboys were healthy I think they'd be a top 3 seed. Everyone knows Romo and Bryant are out for another 6 to 7 weeks and that Witten plays but is severely hobbled, but non-cowboy fans may not realize that the defense is missing key players as well such as Randy Gregory - probably the best sack threat in the league. A healthy Cowboy team might make me vote like a homie, but it ain't so. Cowboys don't have a chance this year IMO.

I like Green Bay, the Pats, and ain't counting out the Seahawks quite yet but I think they're overrated. I'm leaning toward the Pack and I'll probably stick with them as my vote unless Rodgers were to get knocked out for half the season or more. The only divisional competition the Pack has is a so-so Vikings team so Rodgers would have to be out for quite a few games for me to think they were out of it for good.

It's no secret I'm a Pats fan either, and it wouldn't surprise me to see them win another if they also stay healthy, but they're in a tough division; all 4 teams are good even the last place Dolphins can beat you if you don't take them seriously. 

Seahawks - I used to be a huge Zorn/Largent fan, but I am not a Russell or Carroll fan so if they continue to underachieve it won't bother me at all. It wouldn't surprise me either. Some odds makers still have them as the #1 seed but that makes no sense to me at this point in the season - there are a handful of teams that are clearly better at least to this point. 

My wish: I wish the lowly Texans would at least win the gal danged division and then win a playoff game!!! The AFC South is the worst division in the NFL in my opinion so any one of those 4 terrible teams can win the dividion. Hopefully it'll be the Texans and can at least get a playoff win this year.

Teams that could steal the show are the Cardiac Cards and the Falcons.

My two Cinderella picks are the Bengals and Chiefs.

So, if you've read this far yes my pick to win it all is the Green Bay Packers. Unless I change before the deadline.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo

In the event of a tie.........I will be more than happy to pick the winner in a fashion that only I can do. Don't know what that is, but apparently only I can do it so it doesn't matter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## El Guapo

That's the weirdest FBE I've ever seen! I'm in as soon as I can get pics of what my contribution is. I hate the team I'm going to pick (if that is any clue).


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> So, if you've read this far yes my pick to win it all is the Green Bay Packers. Unless I change before the deadline.






Kevin said:


> You get to enter only ONE Super Bowl Winner prediction



As you know I'm not usually a stickler for such things, but rules are rules.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> As you know I'm not usually a stickler for such things, but rules are rules.








Good thing you picked hospital admin because you'd make a terrible trial attorney. You made my own case for me lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

So how will you handle multiple pics for the same team? Is that what you are calling a tie or will you go to points? Gail wants in for the Pats.


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> So how will you handle multiple pics for the same team? Is that what you are calling a tie or will you go to points?





Kevin said:


> In the possible (and likely) event of a tie, a single winner will be chosen at random by a trusted 3rd party (most likely @Kenbo since everyone trusts Canadians -- especially ours).



Doesn't matter if there's a 2-way or 5-way tie, Ken will use his cap and bits of papers (or whatever clever way he wants lol) to choose only one winner and he'll video the process like he has done in the past. Unless we do not get very many guessers there will almost certainly be a multiple tie.

Just let Gail know her entry is very much desired, but SHE has to contribute something to the pot she cannot use her husband's talents. It doesn't have to be wood obviously she can offer anything she wants.


----------



## NYWoodturner

She said she has a whole garage and shop full of wood. LOL She's in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> She said she has a whole garage and shop full of wood. LOL She's in.


We'll I wasn't going to play, but since there is a chance to win a garage and shop full of Scott's wood, I'm in!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gman2431

Hmmmm. I really don't like the NFL but I do like to gamble! 

Let me see if I have any wood first.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Even though I don't like them, I'm gonna guess the Patriots. Could have everyone pick a final score or something to decide the winner.


----------



## Fsyxxx

Not a huge pro football fan but what the hell, I'm gonna go Green Bay. I'll post pics of my ante in later today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

While I think it is really awesome that the Dallas Cowboys have the first female QB in the NFL, I just can't pick them to win. Gotta go with the Pats!

Entry fee: Cocobolo with a side of Cocobolo. Nice 1.5 spindle and some pen blanks. The rest of the space will be crammed full of other coco (and non-coco) goodness!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## kweinert

I'd like to prove Kevin right and go with the Broncos, but I'm not sure the defense can carry Payton all the way through.

Oh, what the hell. They say defense is what wins the Superbowl, so I'll go with the Broncos. I have too many pen blanks anyhow. :)

My entry is a SFRB of pen blanks. I'll edit this with a picture in a bit, but there is zircote, guabillo, yellowheart, redheart, cocobolo (probably a slimline), Aus red gum, spalted maple, something spalted crosscut (about 4 1/2"), diagonal cut walnut, Jatoba, curly claro walnut, koa, olive, blue mahoe, sumac, tiger wood, honey locust, East Indian rosewood, tiger myrtle, and something kind of reddish and very pretty.

And there you can see my wood identity method as well. All the ones with names were labelled when I got them. The ones with descriptions were not.


----------



## El Guapo

Someone check me on this, but I have the following:

@Mike1950 - Seahawks
@Kevin - Packers
@Gixxerjoe04 - Patriots
@Fsyxxx - Packers
@El Guapo - Patriots
@kweinert - Broncos

Hey Ken, did you hear that they are making a movie about the whole OJ Simpson trial? John Elway is playing the slow, white Bronco.

Looks like if the Pats or GB win it, they'll be a tie.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## kweinert

El Guapo said:


> Hey Ken, did you hear that they are making a movie about the whole OJ Simpson trial? John Elway is playing the slow, white Bronco.



Good thing he's still not on the field then, eh? :)


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo said:


> Someone check me on this, but I have the following:
> 
> @Mike1950 - Seahawks
> @Kevin - Packers
> @Gixxerjoe04 - Patriots
> @Fsyxxx - Packers
> @El Guapo - Patriots
> @kweinert - Broncos
> 
> Hey Ken, did you hear that they are making a movie about the whole OJ Simpson trial? John Elway is playing the slow, white Bronco.
> 
> Looks like if the Pats or GB win it, they'll be a tie.



Discounting the 2 homey votes, I'd say the Packers and Pats still look to be the odds on favorites. I realize the ponies are undefeated, but out of all the undefeated temas they are the least impressive IMO. I got to say though, the Panthers seem to be for real. They have my attention. The seahawks . . . stick a fork in those guys. As bad as the cowgirls suck right now it wouldn't surprise me if they beat the hawks this week. Of course it won't surprise me if the hawks spank us either, but I just think the seahawks have serious problems in the locker room - not as bad as the cowgirls but still bad - so a game between two teams like that man anything can happen. I actually HOPE the seahawks win because I hate the cowboys right now. Allowing the kind of behavior they do from the crazy greg hardy it just stinks to high heaven. Jerry Jones is a thug. Simple as that. 

Who are you predicting Andrew . . . the Texans?


----------



## gman2431

Looks like I totally blanked out on this one... Lol.


----------



## El Guapo

kweinert said:


> Good thing he's still not on the field then, eh? :)


The joke just doesn't work as well with Peyton!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo

Kevin said:


> Who are you predicting Andrew . . . the Texans?



I've never really had allegiance to any NFL team (I grew up in the land of NCAA). I always want the Texans to do well because I live here now, but I get more entertainment value from the jokes than any of the games. I thought it was hilarious that they kicked Mallett off the team after he missed the flight. I'm sure there was a lot more to the story than that, but it is still pretty funny! I like the Cowboys just because I think it is cool they have the first female QB in the NFL. I'm all about breaking through those glass ceilings, you know! Before posting my prediction on here I didn't really have anyone I _wanted_ to win. Of course now I'm rooting for the Pats so I can take that HRB off of your hands!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

I am going with Green Bay. I thought about NE but now that Brady's balls are fully inflated I doubt the he will move as well and will be more susceptible to sacks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Did not watch a game in the last 6-7 years and won't this year. Green bay looks strong though. They should have beat the hawks last year.


----------



## duncsuss

Is it too late to make an official entry?

(never mind ... I see they're in week 8 now, ooops ...)


----------



## Kevin

No not too late let's extend the time until week 12 what the heck the stakes are low (donation to the pot).

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss

Okay! Tomorrow I'll see if I can reach the box on the top shelf that's labeled "Burl" -- not sure what's in there ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> I realize the ponies are undefeated, but out of all the undefeated temas they are the least impressive IMO.



Not arguing with you at all. In reality I thinks it's very unlikely but I figured this was a good way to cut down on my supply of pen blanks. . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Hmmm, if the offense continues to show up the next few weeks I might have a chance after all :)


----------



## Kevin

Ya neva no. Every team has a bad game and that was GB's bad one. I'm sticking with them although I have a feeling the Pats are gonna do it again this year.


----------



## duncsuss

I couldn't reach the box without clearing a huge space in front of the shelves, which involves about 20 minutes of shuffling gardening tools, router-table-bench, and so on.

I read the wording of the rules again -- it says "item", which isn't restricted to un-worked wood. So -- my entry ticket to the game:



 

Vertex click pen in snakewood ... on the Pats to win


----------



## Sidecar

Whew......just bout missed this......
Stick'n my neck out here but going with CLEVELAND !


----------



## shadetree_1

I'm going to stick my neck out there and play homie for the Cards, they could not do it with Curt Warner a while back so I hope they can do it with Palmer, hope springs eternal anyway so I'll put a nice piece of DWI with some nice figure on the Cards, picture later today after I get in from firewood cutting.


----------



## TimR

Well, given the spreads they've maintained, and record to date, and that they're our home team...I'll go with the Panthers.
That being said, they will be playing a tough team with the Patriots.
I won't be able to get pics up yet, but will package up some pear, dogwood and maple blanks, 1-1/2" sq or bigger.


----------



## Kevin

Heck I might change my vote to the cowboys now that Romo is back they cannot lose again. And if they want to make the plays they cannot lose again. 

It's a snowball's chance in hell but it would the turn-around of all sports history topping everything even the Red Sox comeback. Too bad it ain't happen - they have to play the ferocious and undefeated Panthers Thanksgiving.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> ...they have to play the ferocious and undefeated Panthers Thanksgiving.


Looking forward to that game!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> Heck I might change my vote to the cowboys now that Romo is back they cannot lose again. And if they want to make the plays they cannot lose again.
> 
> It's a snowball's chance in hell but it would the turn-around of all sports history topping everything even the Red Sox comeback. Too bad it ain't happen - they have to play the ferocious and undefeated Panthers Thanksgiving.


Yea, but it's the artsy/crafty Tony Romo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Shadetree beat me to it, but I will go with the Cardinals too, not doing bad so far, beat the Seahawks in their home stadium, sweet.....


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> Looking forward to that game!



This may sound crazy, and I am not *predicting* a Cowboy win but I am saying the boys are riding a huge wave of momentum now, and thus is the kind of game a team like the Panthers could unconsciously be looking past. The Cowboys have a fair chance to win this one watch out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I like the Cards chances as well. This is one of the best years ever for competitive football. Lots of teams in the mix.


----------



## El Guapo

Pats are still looking good! Of course the best way to make sure a team loses is for me to root for them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo said:


> Pats are still looking good! Of course the best way to make sure a team loses is for me to root for them.



Don't say that in Australia lol.

Hey Andy our Texans have won 3 in a row, are tied for 1st in the division, and they face the Aint's Sunday! Things look semi-okay for them. Until week 14 of course when they face the inexorable semi that is the Boston Patriots. I think they should just forfiet that game and save it for week 15 in their division game against the Colts lol.


----------



## kweinert

El Guapo said:


> Pats are still looking good! Of course the best way to make sure a team loses is for me to root for them.



You root for them then - means our new temporary (perhaps) starter will have a better chance :) If our defense stops giving up football fields of yards to the opponents that will help as well. Although I do think a call or two were questionable on Sunday, once you have a reputation things tend to go against you.


----------



## El Guapo

Kevin said:


> Don't say that in Australia lol.
> 
> Hey Andy our Texans have won 3 in a row, are tied for 1st in the division, and they face the Aint's Sunday! Things look semi-okay for them. Until week 14 of course when they face the inexorable semi that is the Boston Patriots. I think they should just forfiet that game and save it for week 15 in their division game against the Colts lol.



Agreed... I think they'll coast until they face the Pats. This week I'm all about NCAA though; lots of great Big XII match ups (TTU/UT, OU/OSU, Baylor/TCU)!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo said:


> This week I'm all about NCAA though;



I just can't get into college ball. For one thing it's confusing as hell, and another thing is the rankings make no sense at all and even seem corrupt. I've tried to get interested in several times through my life but it has never really taken hold for me. Pretty sure it never will. But I know for others it's better than sliced bread. Good for them.


----------



## southernclay

Well, I'll jump in. The Patriots hot tub has too many dudes in it for my liking so I'm gonna go with the Carolina Panthers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

southernclay said:


> Well, I'll jump in. The Patriots hot tub has too many dudes in it for my liking so I'm gonna go with the Carolina Panthers.



It would be hard to argue that they aren't in the running that's for sure. It looks like my Packers are dying on the vine.


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> I just can't get into college ball. For one thing it's confusing as hell, and another thing is the rankings make no sense at all and even seem corrupt. I've tried to get interested in several times through my life but it has never really taken hold for me. Pretty sure it never will. But I know for others it's better than sliced bread. Good for them.


I'm the same way, I account for it due to the fact that I never went to college lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> I'm the same way, I account for it due to the fact that I never went to college lol



That probably has something to do with it for me also. I went several times just never finished. But as I like to say we have two degrees in our family; just because my wife has them both is semantics.


----------



## Kevin

Panthers be like . . . for real an chit.


----------



## TimR

Hey, I've been enjoying this ride, biggest concern now is player injuries...Olsen out rest of this game and hopefully they won't bring back in prematurely on next games

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm convinced that's what happened to Romo. Brought back too early - was rusty and not healthy yet. Would hate to see that happen to Olsen.


----------



## TimR

Ge'ez the Panthers sure know how to get my blood pumping in the final seconds in game at Giants. Can't believe they took a 28 point lead to a tie and nearly OT. Worse, they weren't able to give Newton much rest, not that any of his sprints for yardage looked like he was out of energy. I want what he's on!
14-0....looking good cats!


----------



## Kevin

I'm thinking the Cowboys might pull it out against all odds. 

 

Guess who leads the AFC South now? Texans going all the way!!! 

I don't have much of a shot with my Packers prediction. They're playing like scata. After the hindsight of 14 games I think it's boiling down to these teams winning it:

Patriots
Cardinals
Panthers
Seahawks (hitting their stride again)
Packers
Steelers
Broncos

But ever since I bragged about my luck picking it evaporated so the Texans may indeed win it all since I don't even have them in the top 10.


----------



## Kevin

Here at Week 16 - who could have ever guessed how this NFL mess would have turned out. After I bragged about my guessing luck in week whatever, and got thrashed by a hospital admin in the guessing, I knew my career in NFL Guestimation was over. But just look at the winning teams this week! 

That's why I say sports is the best reality tv going - in front of and behind the camera and I don't even watch any of it. I do love the talk radio though - best free entertainment going at least while you are working in your shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

I'm stuck with them as my pick, but between the injuries and the w-t-f-was-that-play-? it's getting tougher to see the Pats going all the way.


----------



## barry richardson

Cardinals are picking up steam!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bean_counter

Didn't now this going on until now. Can we still pick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

What the heck let's allow picking still. 

EDIT: I've edited the deadline to be cut off at midnight CDT January the 15th, the day before the divisional rounds on the 16th. NO FURTHER EXTENSIONS WILL BE ALLOWED. 

This also means that those of us that made our guesses before the orginal deadlin can change them up until the new deadline. This is also know as a Charlie Foxtrot in the military. A SNAFU. 

Keep the guesses coming. I'll stick with Green Bay for now but will probably jump ship before the deadline . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bean_counter said:


> Didn't now this going on until now. Can we still pick?



Damn yongins- must not be able ta read..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

I will stick to the first guess- The hawks- hell they are in the playoffs.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo

Stickin' with the Pats. Don't care for 'em, don't hate 'em, but I will bet on them!


----------



## Kevin

Gonna be one interesting weekend. My Packers are stil in it but of all 8 teams left you'd have to say they are the unlikeliest to even make it to San Fran. Them and the Steelers are hurtin for certain. But that's why the NFL is such great entertainment - anything can happen and it is not rigged like boxing and voting.


----------



## El Guapo

So who needs my address?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

El Guapo said:


> So who needs my address?


Not so fast, amigo ... I've got the Pats too 

(for better or worse, and until yesterday's game I was beginning to think it was closer to "for worse" )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Well I have the Pats now too . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> Well I have the Pats now too . . . . . .



Does that make you, me and @El Guapo the Brady bunch?

(As opposed to _the Brady Bundchen_ )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Of the teams left I hope Arizona, Boston, or Charlotte wins the SB. I am pulling for the Pats or Cards first with Panthers as a close second, but the Panthers look unstoppable today.


----------



## TimR

I'm holding firm with my original choice of the Panthers. They've been doing a good job of keeping guys off the injured list and if they can maintain that after this Sunday's game with Arizona...well...it'll be a helluva Superbowl L....even if they don't like L, so what are they doing...50. If they wanted something with pizazz...they could have gone with Superbowl LC...no, that sounds like a cow's name....oh whatever. Just hope it's a good game!


----------



## Kevin

I think they should have gone with Superbowl XXXXX 

Most rednecks don't have a clue that L is fifty but they'd feel awful smart adding five tens together and proclaiming _......



 _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Guess I'm not as far out with my feelings as some of you thought :)

How many are still in the hunt?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> Guess I'm not as far out with my feelings as some of you thought :)
> 
> How many are still in the hunt?



Sometimes I like eating humble pie . . . . when it's a good guy serving it to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

D'oh! I didn't want to win this contest anyway!!!


----------



## duncsuss

El Guapo said:


> D'oh! I didn't want to win this contest anyway!!!



Me too ... I mean either ... I mean neither ...

It's Gisele I feel sorry for, married to such a loser.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> It's Gisele I feel sorry for, married to such a loser.



You can't ever feel sorry for someone named Gisele. The name is too pretty to ever feel sorry for her. But then again, considering who she's married to, you may have a point . . . . .


----------



## Fsyxxx

I'm predicting Carolina and Denver! I'll predict the winner in exactly two weeks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Panthers...nuff said!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I told my wife the panthers were going to win. She giggled, and said why not the Cards? 
Because they wear red, I said.

That's my thought process....

oh...and at least the NFL didn't get all urban on us and make it "Superbowl Fitty".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## southernclay

So is it @TimR and me with the Panthers and @kweinert with the Broncos? Anyone else still in? Going to be an interesting game, if it weren't for losing I wouldn't mind seeing Payton win another SB, but there's wood on the line so sorry Payton, go Carolina!


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> Panthers...nuff said!



Yep. I have thought it all along. I guessed a few others just to throw everyone off.


southernclay said:


> So is it @TimR and me with the Panthers and @kweinert with the Broncos? Anyone else still in? Going to be an interesting game, if it weren't for losing I wouldn't mind seeing Payton win another SB, but there's wood on the line so sorry Payton, go Carolina!



@SENC is a Panther panter too . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

I guess there won't be any need to go to the secondary criteria of guessing the score to see who wins the wood then . . .


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> I guess there won't be any need to go to the secondary criteria of guessing the score to see who wins the wood then . . .


Not for you since you're the only Bronconian, but the 3 Pantherites must pick the score right?


----------



## Kevin

I just reread my rules. I wish I hadn't opted for the random picking - I like your idea best it makes it more fun.

Do you 3 Pantherites @TimR @SENC @southernclay want to keep the random rule or would you 3 like to pick scores? You must all 3 agree to a rule change or it stays the same.

The way the score guessing would work is say Tim says score will be 27-23 Henry says score will be 31-17 and Warren says 24-14. Actual score is 24-21 for total score of 45 so Tim would win.

But you all 3 must agree to the change otherwise one of you will be picked at random by a Canadian rules footballer. Unless the Bronconian prevails.


----------



## southernclay

I'll just take the HRB and Coco if no one minds 

If Tim or SENC have a preference I'm good with it. It's all in fun. I'm glad to have a good reason to watch the game, hopefully it's as exciting as last years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Well it looks like we have a WHOLE LOT OF SKATERS in this thread. If you picked a team to win you were supposed to contribute a woody goody to the pile and shkw a picture of what you are donating to the winner. 

Even if tour team has been eliminated (which is most of us!) you are still obligated to donate - and no junk either just because you're out fair is fair. Don't make me single y'all out get busy!

@ripjack13 Marc if everyone hasn't posted a picture of their donation by Wednesday noon o'clock would you mind tagging everyone who made a guess? Probably many of them are no longer following the thread because they have been eleminated. Not fair to the 4 guys still in it tho.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## duncsuss

I can't believe anyone would intentionally try to avoid paying the ante -- but the thread has been through a lot of twists and turns, it would be easy to miss the admission requirements.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I agree Dunc I believe it is merely an oversight. All the guys who played are stand-up dudes.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Well it looks like we have a WHOLE LOT OF SKATERS in this thread. If you picked a team to win you were supposed to contribute a woody goody to the pile and shkw a picture of what you are donating to the winner.
> 
> Even if tour team has been eliminated (which is most of us!) you are still obligated to donate - and no junk either just because you're out fair is fair. Don't make me single y'all out get busy!
> 
> @ripjack13 Marc if everyone hasn't posted a picture of their donation by Wednesday noon o'clock would you mind tagging everyone who made a guess? Probably many of them are no longer following the thread because they have been eleminated. Not fair to the 4 guys still in it tho.....





Mike1950 said:


> I will be early- Seahawks- I do not watch football. But I agree with trusting the Canuck- Aye!!





Tclem said:


> Won't be the aints either
> 
> New England vs Green Bay





El Guapo said:


> That's the weirdest FBE I've ever seen! I'm in as soon as I can get pics of what my contribution is. I hate the team I'm going to pick (if that is any clue).





NYWoodturner said:


> So how will you handle multiple pics for the same team? Is that what you are calling a tie or will you go to points? Gail wants in for the Pats.





SENC said:


> We'll I wasn't going to play, but since there is a chance to win a garage and shop full of Scott's wood, I'm in!!





gman2431 said:


> Hmmmm. I really don't like the NFL but I do like to gamble!
> 
> Let me see if I have any wood first.





Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Even though I don't like them, I'm gonna guess the Patriots. Could have everyone pick a final score or something to decide the winner.





Fsyxxx said:


> Not a huge pro football fan but what the hell, I'm gonna go Green Bay. I'll post pics of my ante in later today.





kweinert said:


> I'd like to prove Kevin right and go with the Broncos, but I'm not sure the defense can carry Payton all the way through.
> 
> Oh, what the hell. They say defense is what wins the Superbowl, so I'll go with the Broncos. I have too many pen blanks anyhow. :)
> 
> My entry is a SFRB of pen blanks. I'll edit this with a picture in a bit, but there is zircote, guabillo, yellowheart, redheart, cocobolo (probably a slimline), Aus red gum, spalted maple, something spalted crosscut (about 4 1/2"), diagonal cut walnut, Jatoba, curly claro walnut, koa, olive, blue mahoe, sumac, tiger wood, honey locust, East Indian rosewood, tiger myrtle, and something kind of reddish and very pretty.
> 
> And there you can see my wood identity method as well. All the ones with names were labelled when I got them. The ones with descriptions were not.





sprucegum said:


> I am going with Green Bay. I thought about NE but now that Brady's balls are fully inflated I doubt the he will move as well and will be more susceptible to sacks.





duncsuss said:


> I couldn't reach the box without clearing a huge space in front of the shelves, which involves about 20 minutes of shuffling gardening tools, router-table-bench, and so on.
> 
> I read the wording of the rules again -- it says "item", which isn't restricted to un-worked wood. So -- my entry ticket to the game:
> 
> View attachment 90666
> 
> Vertex click pen in snakewood ... on the Pats to win





Sidecar said:


> Whew......just bout missed this......
> Stick'n my neck out here but going with CLEVELAND !





shadetree_1 said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out there and play homie for the Cards, they could not do it with Curt Warner a while back so I hope they can do it with Palmer, hope springs eternal anyway so I'll put a nice piece of DWI with some nice figure on the Cards, picture later today after I get in from firewood cutting.





TimR said:


> Well, given the spreads they've maintained, and record to date, and that they're our home team...I'll go with the Panthers.
> That being said, they will be playing a tough team with the Patriots.
> I won't be able to get pics up yet, but will package up some pear, dogwood and maple blanks, 1-1/2" sq or bigger.





barry richardson said:


> Shadetree beat me to it, but I will go with the Cardinals too, not doing bad so far, beat the Seahawks in their home stadium, sweet.....





southernclay said:


> Well, I'll jump in. The Patriots hot tub has too many dudes in it for my liking so I'm gonna go with the Carolina Panthers.



Ok...that's everyone who said they are in.
The only ones who have posted a picture of their "entrance fee" is @Kevin , @El Guapo, and @duncsuss

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin

Looks like Cody never made a guess so he is not in - looks like @Tclem can't read rules as usual and he picked two so he is out . . . . or is in twice as much. 

Thanks Marc. You can tag the other guys Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...don't lemme forget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Whoa looks like in ever came back to this one... Sorry guys! 

At least I didn't pick 2! Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Whoa looks like in ever came back to this one... Sorry guys!
> 
> At least I didn't pick 2! Haha



If you want I can edit your post to say the Panthers and make sure Ken picks you randomly - just split the booty with me ....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...don't lemme forget.



Okay just remind me to mention it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I still win


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Looks like Cody never made a guess so he is not in - looks like @Tclem can't read rules as usual and he picked two so he is out . . . . or is in twice as much.
> 
> Thanks Marc. You can tag the other guys Wednesday.


I don't think I ever made a pick either...


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I don't think I ever made a pick either...




Wow. You're right - I just went through the whole thread again and you never picked you just said you were in. Well Warren and Tim y'all are the only 2 still in the race for the Panthers.


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Looks like Cody never made a guess so he is not in - looks like @Tclem can't read rules as usual and he picked two so he is out . . . . or is in twice as much.
> 
> Thanks Marc. You can tag the other guys Wednesday.


Well shoot. Lol. I want to pick again. Didn't see that but I will donate. One question. Would it be better to see who wins to know what to give? I mean if I post pen blanks and it's a knife maker well......


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Well shoot. Lol. I want to pick again. Didn't see that but I will donate. One question. Would it be better to see who wins to know what to give? I mean if I post pen blanks and it's a knife maker well......



Tony post two things and the winner gets to pick one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I will tell you one reason I am happy the Broncos are going to the Super Bowl and that is because Demarcus Ware spent all those years as a cowboy and busted his ass year in and year out and he is a super good guy. If anyone deserves a ring it's him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## southernclay

I had the same thought, didn't want to send pen blanks to a non pen maker, but I think I've got the perfect thing, should get a pic up tomorrow....not that I'll have to send it cause I'm gonna win! 

@SENC that stinks, I'm pretty sure given your profile pic you would've been going with the Panthers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Actually forgot about the whole thing but anyhow I have been saving some odds and ends too pretty to throw away so I will put together a box of something tomorrow. Won't be junk just another mans treasure.


----------



## Kevin

southernclay said:


> I had the same thought, didn't want to send pen blanks to a non pen maker, but I think I've got the perfect thing, should get a pic up tomorrow....not that I'll have to send it cause I'm gonna win!
> 
> @SENC that stinks, I'm pretty sure given your profile pic you would've been going with the Panthers.



Yeah we know he would have but Henry is a rule guy.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin

Plus he secretly thinks the Broncos are going to win and he doesn't want to lose a piece of wood LOL.


----------



## southernclay

If the Panthers win since there's just two of us we could split the pot? Could be too complicated though unless we handle between us.


----------



## SENC

southernclay said:


> I had the same thought, didn't want to send pen blanks to a non pen maker, but I think I've got the perfect thing, should get a pic up tomorrow....not that I'll have to send it cause I'm gonna win!
> 
> @SENC that stinks, I'm pretty sure given your profile pic you would've been going with the Panthers.


Truth be told, I was going to pick the Broncos originally, but never got around to picking out a donation. If the panthers win, though, I might make a donation to celebrate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Plus he secretly thinks the Broncos are going to win and he doesn't want to lose a piece of wood LOL.


Well, if I was picking right now,I'd pick the Panthers. But I'll wait for you to pick a winner so I can go the other way.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Henry I believe the Panthers will win, but I now want the Broncos to win so I am definitely picking the Panthers in order to give the Broncos an edge. So you have the Broncos after all. I hope you win!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

But of course they say defense wins Super Bowls so if Wade Phillips can pull off another job like he did against the patriots then those horses might have a chance!


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Henry I believe the Panthers will win, but I now want the Broncos to win so I am definitely picking the Panthers in order to give the Broncos an edge. So you have the Broncos after all. I hope you win!!!


Awesome. I'd be happy to lose my pick and help break your curse if the result is a win for my Panthers. And winning my pick and seeing Peyton win one to retire on would give me something to be happy about should the Cats lose. Win-win!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Yes I am certain that you are truly worried about my losing streak and that you would like to see it reversed.


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Yes I am certain that you are truly worried about my losing streak and that you would like to see it reversed.


Indeed I would my friend, I hate to see someone down on their luck. It is easier being magnanimous, though, when I know my postseason record will be 9-3 and yours 4-8 even if I lose the SB pick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Indeed I would my friend, I hate to see someone down on their luck. It is easier being magnanimous, though, when I know my postseason record will be 9-3 and yours 4-8 even if I lose the SB pick.



Note to self ... get that a$$hole icon made soon.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Here is what Im giving, sorry I didn't read the intro to the original post, just kinda jumped in in the middle, the Cardinals let me down, in grand fashion lol. A dozen DIW pen blanks, they have been cut for a long time so the surface is kinda oxidized, but they are pretty nice, I figure if the winner can't use them, they are always good for trading...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## SENC

I have to admit I am really enjoying this Panthers team - have never seen a team having so much fun. Reminds me of the days when even pro athletes played as much or more for love of the game than anything - when getting to play a game for a job was recognized as a huge privilege.

I don't know if you have heard them, but the mexican radio commentators for the Panthers are having just as much fun. I don't understand a word of it, but love listening to them. I did hear a couple translated, and laughed even harder. 






For more:
Carolina Panthers Spanish Radio Calls: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLy8epIfC4fk4af8R8QDWlSlYynoCXanRC

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> Here is what Im giving, sorry I didn't read the intro to the original post, just kinda jumped in in the middle, the Cardinals let me down, in grand fashion lol. A dozen DIW pen blanks, they have been cut for a long time so the surface is kinda oxidized, but they are pretty nice, I figure if the winner can't use them, they are always good for trading...
> View attachment 95786



Barry kinda funny you posted them. I am working through a pile of boxes just to make shop space and I figure one real good idea is to convert stuff to the site longevity because I am in BURN mode right now. What I burn would make most of y'all sick but I know I'm not alone. One of the items I ran across was one of the many excellent boxes I've gotten from you and one was that box where I requested as many half sap half heart as you could put together. I quickly put that box in the vault - no damn way that is going on the auction block (I have already used some for box top knobs).

Barry go ahead and post your item in its own thread when you get ready. This thread is not the actual auction. Anyone lucky enough to win some of your DIW will know what I mean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I have to admit I am really enjoying this Panthers team - have never seen a team having so much fun. Reminds me of the days when even pro athletes played as much or more for love of the game than anything - when getting to play a game for a job was recognized as a huge privilege.
> 
> I don't know if you have heard them, but the mexican radio commentators for the Panthers are having just as much fun. I don't understand a word of it, but love listening to them. I did hear a couple translated, and laughed even harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more:
> Carolina Panthers Spanish Radio Calls: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLy8epIfC4fk4af8R8QDWlSlYynoCXanRC




Note to self: Forget the A$$hole icon. Ban Henry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Note to self: Forget the A$$hole icon. Ban Henry.


So maybe I should have started with a different one (I promise I didn't pick a Dallas clip on purpose), but you have to admit that is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Barry go ahead and post your item in its own thread when you get ready. This thread is not the actual auction. Anyone lucky enough to win some of your DIW will know what I mean.



Is this not the right thread for super bowl pick donations Tony, er, I mean Kevin?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Is this not the right thread for super bowl pick donations Tony, er, I mean Kevin?



Yes it is I am posting stuff for the auction and it is not hard to confuse a short bat guana from the land of fairies thanks for the clarification.


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> Barry kinda funny you posted them. I am working through a pile of boxes just to make shop space and I figure one real good idea is to convert stuff to the site longevity because I am in BURN mode right now. What I burn would make most of y'all sick but I know I'm not alone. One of the items I ran across was one of the many excellent boxes I've gotten from you and one was that box where I requested as many half sap half heart as you could put together. I quickly put that box in the vault - no damn way that is going on the auction block (I have already used some for box top knobs).
> 
> Barry go ahead and post your item in its own thread when you get ready. This thread is not the actual auction. Anyone lucky enough to win some of your DIW will know what I mean.


This is what I'm putting in for the super bowl contest, that I lost￼ I have other stuff for the auction...


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> This is what I'm putting in for the super bowl contest, that I lost￼i have other stuff for the auction...



I know. Henry fixed my brain on that. Sort of. Sorry.


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Not for you since you're the only Bronconian, but the 3 Pantherites must pick the score right?



That's my point. Since the Broncos will win there's no need for secondary considerations.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Yea I had my notifications off and forgot haha. Would it be against the rules to wait and see who wins before showing? Mainly bc if the winner doesn't turn or doesn't turn certain things like pens, would hate to send them something they'd never use.


----------



## Kevin

At this point I think the rules are being ignored so we're just winging it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

And the winner gets choice of a plain Jane ash stemless crush grind mill or this cherry burl blank. The mill is one that I made for something to do and to see if I like ash mills and also wanted to try some latex polly for finish. The blank has a few eyes in one end and nice grain in the other just under 8" long so you should be able to get a 7ish" mill or resaw it for some other purpose. It has a small crack in one end that you should be able to deal with by turning through it or a little CA. It has been cut a year and sealed should be dry enough to at least rough it out then let it dry a little more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum

So who is left that still has a chance?


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> So who is left that still has a chance?


Just Warren, Tim, and Ken i believe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

sprucegum said:


> I am going with Green Bay. I thought about NE but now that Brady's balls are fully inflated I doubt the he will move as well and will be more susceptible to sacks.


Did you see how many times Tom got sacked? Just as I thought fully inflated balls

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

That game should tell you how good Brady and the patriots really are though. Because Denver's defense was overwhelming and the patriots still almost won that game. If that had been another team it would have been a blowout. Well except for the fact that Manning did not play all that well either but he did not throw any interceptions like Tom did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

sprucegum said:


> Did you see how many times Tom got sacked? Just as I thought fully inflated balls



And not only sacked, but knocked down and/or around. And isn't he about the only quarterback to get both sacked ( 2.5 times at that ) and intercepted by the same player?


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> @ripjack13 Marc if everyone hasn't posted a picture of their donation by Wednesday noon o'clock would you mind tagging everyone who made a guess? Probably many of them are no longer following the thread because they have been eleminated. Not fair to the 4 guys still in it tho.....


----------



## Kevin

Marc this is a reminder to remind me to remind you to . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

These 5 have posted pics....

@Kevin 
@El Guapo 
@duncsuss 
@barry richardson 
@sprucegum 
=========================================
and here's the slackers...

@Mike1950 
@Tclem 
@SENC 
@NYWoodturner (Gail)
@gman2431 
@Gixxerjoe04 
@Fsyxxx 
@kweinert 
@Sidecar 
@TimR 
@southernclay

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Here's my contribution to winner. MFRB with 1/2 log of dogwood that has been air dry about a year. A 2" x 11" stick of ambrosia maple just out of kiln and a 2.5" x 8" long stick of kiln dry dogwood.
Panthers - 30 to 24 over Broncos

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Here are the pen blanks I'll be keeping

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

If Peyton Manning wins the super bowl, he will be remembered as the worst QB to ever win a Superbowl. His QB rating is the lowest in the entire league. There are backup QB's with better ratings - he scored dead last this year. He threw 9 TD's and 17 interceptions this year. A win would put Manning into the exclusive club of terrible QBs that got to the SB. Brad Johnson, Trent Dilfer, Mark Rypien, Doug Williams and Jim McMahon. In fact, if the Broncos can upset the Panthers Manning will stand alone as the worst quarterback to ever lift the Lombardi Trophy.

Despite that, his career is impressive, and I hope he wins one more.


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> If Peyton Manning wins the super bowl, ....
> 
> Despite that, his career is impressive, and I hope he wins one more.



Well isn't that just precious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1

My DIW contribution

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## southernclay

Sorting through the wood loot tonight will post up tomorrow. My winning prediction is Panthers over Broncos 24-21!


----------



## southernclay

African Mahogany, ERC, Hackberry, Water Oak "Burl" although more swirl than burl and spalted maple. MFRB ready to go should disaster strike and I don't win!


----------



## kweinert

I just want to thank you all in advance . . .

Seriously though, I do understand what Kevin (and others) are saying. Still, it's interesting that the scores here and the official odds (from what I last heard) are all putting the Panthers over, but by a touchdown or less. If the Broncos defense can get a handle on the Panthers early on I think that's what will make the difference.

They do say that defense is what wins Superbowls and the Broncos are #1 in all categories this year so as far as I can tell it should be a good game no matter which team wins.

I am predicting (and hoping) that my mailman gets a good workout in the coming weeks though :)


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> If the Broncos defense can get a handle on the Panthers early on I think that's what will make the difference.



I agree there. That's the Broncos only hope IMO. But wouldn't it be so very cool if Manning could have one of those miraculous "one for the history books" performances and make everyone including me eat crow? I think that would be super cool. I don't see it happening at all, but that's what would make it so darn cool!


----------



## southernclay

I just realized my pic makes it look kinda like pen blanks, the Hackberry is 2x2x11ish for scale.

I haven't seen much of the Broncos this year, and really with Manning's injury earlier in the season hard to know what they can do. Will be interesting to see them against Newton's mobility. I think it could be super close and lower scoring as predicted and I guessed, I could also see the Panthers putting up some serious points. Should be a fun game either way.


----------



## Kevin

More useless SB facts:

No QB has ever won a Heisman trophy, a National Championship, and a Super Bowl.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Here are Gail's contributions.
Stabilized Spalted Beech
Black Mulberry 
Indian Rosewood. 

These will work for a knife maker, call maker or pen turner.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Kevin said:


> If Peyton Manning wins the super bowl, he will be remembered as the worst QB to ever win a Superbowl. His QB rating is the lowest in the entire league. There are backup QB's with better ratings - he scored dead last this year. He threw 9 TD's and 17 interceptions this year. A win would put Manning into the exclusive club of terrible QBs that got to the SB. Brad Johnson, Trent Dilfer, Mark Rypien, Doug Williams and Jim McMahon. In fact, if the Broncos can upset the Panthers Manning will stand alone as the worst quarterback to ever lift the Lombardi Trophy.
> 
> Despite that, his career is impressive, and I hope he wins one more.



What did I just read............. Because he had a real bad year playing in only 10 games, over his awesome 17 year career, he'd be remembered as the worst QB to ever win the super bowl, what?????


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> Here are Gail's contributions.
> Stabilized Spalted Beech
> Black Mulberry
> Indian Rosewood.
> 
> These will work for a knife maker, call maker or pen turner.
> View attachment 95952



Don't we need a picture of the offering with Gail's foot in it so we know it comes from her?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> What did I just read............. Because he had a real bad year playing in only 10 games, over his awesome 17 year career, he'd be remembered as the worst QB to ever win the super bowl, what?????



Yes that's what you read, but you're not seeing all of it. He will in fact have the worst QB rating in NFL history to ever win a SB, if he wins it. I like him and he is a fantastic regular season QB though, and I hope he can win one more before handing up the cleats.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Yea he will have the worst QB rating over the season if they were to win but wording it that he'd be the worst qb in history to win isn't the right way to word it I guess what I'm trying to say, and comparing him to the other guy's with sub par careers who go lucky just isn't right haha.


----------



## Kevin

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Yea he will have the worst QB rating over the season if they were to win but wording it that he'd be the worst qb in history to win isn't the right way to word it I guess what I'm trying to say, and comparing him to the other guy's with sub par careers who go lucky just isn't right haha.



I dunno man. Manning has the most playoff losses in NFL history, including nine one-and-done postseasons. It's hard to argue he is great in the postseason when he ranks dead last. Dead last is dead last no matter how good of a guy he is. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Yea his lack of playoff wins is disappointing, but he's also 6th in most playoff wins and 2nd in most playoff games played. He's still a hall of fame QB, #1 in career passing yards, most td's all time, most single season passing yards and td's by any QB in history.


----------



## Kevin

Yeah it's a good thing he has the one ring or he'd be relegated to Dan Marino status. He's a damn good QB there's no denying it. I just hope he gets this one but I like both teams so whoever wins I'm cool with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Yea I really want him to win another bc he deserves it, but wouldn't mind seeing the panthers win too. But they should let manning win and then he can retire and it's all good.


----------



## TimR

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> ... But they should let manning win and then he can retire and it's all good.



Hope all the WBs enjoy the game today. I'm just looking for a strong start from the Panthers and to keep pounding till the end!


----------



## Kevin

Score predictions thread started...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/last-minute-superbowl-50-score-predictions.25591/


----------



## kweinert

TimR said:


> Hope all the WBs enjoy the game today. I'm just looking for a strong start from the Panthers and to keep pounding till the end!



"Pounding"? I think the phrase you're looking for is "getting pounded" :)

Whichever way it goes I just hope it's a good game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

I'm a slacker I'll be sending a green mesquite bowl blank. No pics cays I'm home not at the shop. More slacking.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

So who are the guys in the finals for this? Referring to the guys who are gonna win some wood.


----------



## kweinert

I'm the Denver guy. Not sure who the two Carolina guys are.


----------



## barry richardson

I'm enjoying seeing Newton getting sacked regularly. No dancing this game...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Well @kweinert you turn pens or what? haha


----------



## Kevin

Congrats Ken! 

You better send Wade Phillips a really nice pen.


----------



## southernclay

Happy for Peyton! Von Miller is a freakin stud!
Congrats Ken! I got your box ready to rock. Looking forward to seeing pics of your haul.


----------



## Kevin

I'm happy for Payton to get another ring, even if all he did was not make too many mistakes. He's going out a champ and how can you not like that for him. DeMarcus Ware also gets a well-deserved ring.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Glad Peyton gets another ring, but man, what a defensive crazy game, was a great game.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

Told you all :)

Seriously, it was a good game, I'll bet no one ever thought the Broncos would lead the entire game. 

It's true that defenses win games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Congratulations Ken! Shoot me a PM with your address so I can send what I owe you


----------



## Tclem

I forgot about this until just now. I'll dig out some wood tomorrow. @kweinert shoot me your address


----------



## TimR

Good call Ken (@kweinert ), shoot me your address. Sending a box of wood your way!
Agreed that a fine ending (likely) to Manning's career, and hopefully a call to action for the Panthers to address in the coming seasons.


----------



## sprucegum

sprucegum said:


> And the winner gets choice of a plain Jane ash stemless crush grind mill or this cherry burl blank. The mill is one that I made for something to do and to see if I like ash mills and also wanted to try some latex polly for finish. The blank has a few eyes in one end and nice grain in the other just under 8" long so you should be able to get a 7ish" mill or resaw it for some other purpose. It has a small crack in one end that you should be able to deal with by turning through it or a little CA. It has been cut a year and sealed should be dry enough to at least rough it out then let it dry a little more.
> 
> View attachment 95824
> 
> View attachment 95825


Make your choice and PM your address. Congrats


----------



## jmurray

kweinert said:


> Told you all :)
> 
> Seriously, it was a good game, I'll bet no one ever thought the Broncos would lead the entire game.
> 
> It's true that defenses win games.


Offense wins games, defense wins championships. Well at least that cliche was true this year. That d line had cam Newton actin like a 5 year old who just lost his juice box.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Well @kweinert you turn pens or what? haha



Not usually any more, but if pen blanks is what you want to send then I'll use them for something else. Finials, cabachons, something.


----------



## Kevin

Ken I got your box in the mail today.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Send me your info as well, will hopefully get something put together tomorrow.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Congrats @kweinert - send me your addy and I'll get your winnings in the mail!


----------



## kweinert

southernclay said:


> African Mahogany, ERC, Hackberry, Water Oak "Burl" although more swirl than burl and spalted maple. MFRB ready to go should disaster strike and I don't win!
> 
> View attachment 95934



You forgot to put the orange and blue shortie pen blank in the picture :)

Your box was the first to arrive, just got it today. And it's always nice when you folks throw in other packing peanuts so the wood doesn't rattle around.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Today was a very nice pen and a cherry block that was well padded by ERC chunks.

Thank you all again. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

So in the last two days I received 4 more boxes: Kevin, Barry, Scott, and Tim.

Some very nice wood in all of it.

I will say that the USPS must make weak boxes :)


----------



## Kevin

Hey has anyone noticed ol Henry slipped in a new avatar on us? I guess if you can't beat 'em ... join 'em.

@SENC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## southernclay

Sorry just saw this. I had that Denver color blank set aside in case fate didn't go my way haha. I hope you got all the boxes by now, congrats again!


----------



## kweinert

All but one :)

And I do want to thank you all again for your generous contributions.


----------



## El Guapo

Ken, I dropped the ball on sending this... my apologies! Will you PM me your address so I can get it sent your way? I completely forgot about this until Kevin mentioned the word Sunday in another post and it made me think of football and it made me think of this!


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo said:


> I completely forgot about this until Kevin mentioned the word Sunday in another post and it made me think of football and it made me think of this!



This is scary - my brain works in the same bizarre way. Oh hell! Are we related?!


----------



## El Guapo

Kevin said:


> This is scary - my brain works in the same bizarre way. Oh hell! Are we related?!



BROTHER!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

OK, maybe all but 2 boxes then :)


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo said:


> BROTHER!!!



Ah so you got your good looks from your older brother - it's all making sense now . . .

Hey do you remember when mom gave you that superhero suit for your 16th birthday and I took it from you and wore it all day?





You stayed in your room and cried all day. I was looking pretty buff back then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo

Kevin said:


> Ah so you got your good looks from your older brother - it's all making sense now . . .
> 
> Hey do you remember when mom gave you that superhero suit for your 16th birthday and I took it from you and wore it all day?
> 
> View attachment 98139
> 
> You stayed in your room and cried all day. I was looking pretty buff back then.


Ah yes, the proud mane of chest hair with which we Guapos were so blessed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I can comb my chest hair with one of those little Barbie doll combs (don't ask how I know).


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Ah so you got your good looks from your older brother - it's all making sense now . . .
> 
> Hey do you remember when mom gave you that superhero suit for your 16th birthday and I took it from you and wore it all day?
> 
> View attachment 98139
> 
> You stayed in your room and cried all day. I was looking pretty buff back then.



Just wondering - is that a Hello Kitty heart in the closet behind you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> I can comb my chest hair with one of those little Barbie doll combs (don't ask how I know).


The only reply to a question like that is: 

Granddaughters

That's his story and he's sticking to it.


----------



## Kevin

OMG @El Guapo look at your avatar!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

@ripjack13 here it is. 

He changed it not me! He likes it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

El Guapo said:


> Ah yes, the proud mane of chest hair with which we Guapos were so blessed.



You do know where that picture comes from right?....


----------



## Kevin

It came from google iamges


----------



## ripjack13

Well yes....but here is the origin of "Massive el Guapo" the super hero.....

https://muscle-growth.org/topic/6062-massive/


----------



## kweinert

OK, so today the last two boxes of winnings came in. Mail person is gonna hate me :)

There was some extremely nice stuff in all of the boxes. Thanks to all again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> OK, so today the last two boxes of winnings came in. Mail person is gonna hate me :)
> 
> There was some extremely nice stuff in all of the boxes. Thanks to all again.



Don't use any of the wood and we can go double or nothing next year. The rules will be a little different though. You'll be the only one to make a prediction and if you're wrong you have to send all the boxes back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss

Ken, I forgot to ask you -- if the snakewood pen barrel cracks or behaves badly some other way, please let me know. I was careful with it, but it would be helpful to learn if I have to be even more careful. Thanks!


----------

